

Tell HN: I created a Greasemonkey script for highlighting relevant articles - taitems

I frequently browse HN while at work, and a long time ago I made a Greasemonkey script that visually highlighted items that were relevant to my pre-defined tags. This allowed me to quickly scan through news items and find those most important to my interests.<p>Someone suggested I make it a bit more user friendly and release it to the public so they too can enjoy it.<p>The tags are very generic at first, but are easily changed from the new "tagging" menu item added to the page. Personally, my tags include "jQuery,JavaScript,library,redesign,design" and more.<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/65211
======
ntoshev
How does it work? How does the tool know which articles are relevant to
certain tag?

~~~
jacquesm
if(this.innerHTML.toLowerCase().indexOf(tags[i].toLowerCase()) > -1) {

I think 'keywords' is more appropriate than tags.

~~~
taitems
It's very basic but it gets the job done. I have difficulty browsing HN
without it these days.

